# idle went up when i turn on AC?



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

hi i just notice about the idle from my car. when the AC is off, the idle is at the mark below 1, but when i turn on AC, it's increase up to 1. is that normal?


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

my car does the same, probably because the a/c is sucking up alot of power


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yes, its normal. if you have a chilton book, it says what it idles at with and without it on.


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

*idle*

oh kool, thanks for the informations guys.


----------



## loser (Dec 8, 2005)

Isn't that also why people turn of the AC when they race? Or is that just completely pointless.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

they turn it off because it robs some power from the motor, so in a situation where you need all of it, it's a good idea. But if you race a lt1 camaro with your a/c on, its not the reason you lost.


----------

